

A Collection of Interesting Systems Papers with Great Ideas - voberoi
http://www.stanford.edu/class/cs240/

======
varenc
MIT's intro systems class has a bunch of the same papers, and some other good
ones people might like. The list is
<http://web.mit.edu/6.033/www/reference.shtml> but you can find links to the
papers through the schedule at <http://web.mit.edu/6.033/www/schedule.shtml>

~~~
pasbesoin
Just FYI, some (but not all) of the items linked from schedule.shtml are
restricted content. E.g.

"Preparation: Read Simon paper"

...

"This paper requires an MIT personal certificate for access: The Architecture
of Complexity"

